# kinda confused



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

ok so im definately in need of some new shocks/struts and i was wondering if i kept the stock springs and bought some AGX agustables would this lower the car?...im a suspension noob so whats ajustable about the AGx's?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

slow200 said:


> ok so im definately in need of some new shocks/struts and i was wondering if i kept the stock springs and bought some AGX agustables would this lower the car?...im a suspension noob so whats ajustable about the AGx's?


As AGX's damper bodies are not shorter than the stock dampers, they will not lower the ride height of the car. In fact, most off-the-shelf dampers made for stock springs/lowering springs do not affect the ride height of the car by themselves (the shorter length springs are what lower the car).

AGX's have adjustable damping. The primary function of dampers is to convert kinetic energy into heat energy and to decelerate the body in motion. What this means in terms of your car is, it controls how quickly the wheel moves up/down relative to the chassis when you go over a bump, go around a turn, accelerate, or brake. In general terms, this controls how "harsh" or "soft" the car feels in each of those situations.

Before you go and spend the money, I'd go out and do a bit more research on the topic (info doesn't necessarily have to come from this forum). Adjustable dampers are nice, but they're also time consuming to set up for the street, and if you don't know what you're doing that's just asking for trouble. 

I say, go out, read all about how dampers work, figure out if you really need the adjustability that the AGX's offer, then decide whether you want to get them. If you find out that you don't need the adjustability, you will have saved yourself a significant amount of money.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

thx for the info man that was usefull


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

I would never call AGX's time consuming. It takes about 3 minutes to adjust all four, and about 20-30 minutes to figure out what settings you like.

AGX's can go from stock dampening to dampening up to somthing like 350lb spring rates. If you dont plan on chaning your springs out period or dont plan on changing them out for anything with a spring rate higher than 200lb's front and rear I would go with some GR-2's and save money. AGX's would be over kill for your stock springs. But I loved having the adjustability of mine on stock springs even though anything over like 1f/1r was overdampening the stock springs. 

The AGX's wont lower your car though as ReVerm said.

Somtimes overkill is nice to have if you can afford it. 500hp FWD car?? Overkill? YES! Fun though? HELL YEAH!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Nobody has mentioned that AGX adjusts rebound damping only. There is some variability in compression damping but it's not adjustable by owner separately from rebound. It is known as a single-adjustable damper.


----------

